
Show HN: First Chrome Extension – Meow - sacert
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/meow/jdddffodghppjekljonbecncgcifehoh
======
sacert
Here is the source code for anyone interested in creating something similar:
[https://github.com/sacert/Meow](https://github.com/sacert/Meow)

------
fiatjaf
> Fun little extension that changes the word "now" to "meow"

I can't believe in my eyes.

